# sub work



## aees115 (Nov 25, 2004)

i am in south jersey i was looking for a sub to run hourly with snow. i also need someone with salting capabilities but not like a tailgate salter because the places i have are shopping centers so they are a good size. if anyone is interested please let me know.


----------



## ljc1223 (Dec 1, 2004)

*south jersey*

where in south jersey are you needing the help. my email address is [email protected] please give me al the details. I am located in glassboro and westville. thanks in advance.


----------

